# HVAC & Plumbing.PDF



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (1 أغسطس 2012)

*1. Introduction *​*2. Hvac design & engineering 
3. Distribution systems 
4. Heating 
5. Cooling 
6. Heat pumps 
7. Indoor air quality 
8. Controls 
9. Fireplaces & chimneys 
10. Domestic hot water heating 
11.plumbing design & engineering
12.water supply & distribution systems 
drain,waste, & vent systems 13
14. Fuel supply systems 
15. Appliance vents & exhausts 
16. Fire protection systems 
*
:30:مشاهدة المرفق 8-Hvac & Plumbing.pdf:30:​


----------



## ronaldomedo (1 أغسطس 2012)

نتفضل ايه مفيش راااااااابط


----------



## دبوسه (1 أغسطس 2012)

تقربيا اتفضل ضيف انت الرابط وعجبى


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (1 أغسطس 2012)

قال رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم
"كنتم خير امة اخرجت للناس تامرون بالمعروف وتنهون عن المنكر" - - - " انما بعثت لاتمم مكارم الاخلاق"
صدق رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
اتمنى ان تكون الرسالة وصلت


----------



## nofal (1 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## adel 49 (1 أغسطس 2012)

أولا... أشكرك على هذا المجهود أخي الكريم
على فكرة يا أخواني ؟
أنا لسة محمل الان من على نفس الرابط وتم التنزيل وعدد الصفحات 87 صفحة
هذه المشكلة واجهتني من قبل,
ففي الوقت الذي أستطاع فيه بعض أعضاء المنتدى إستخدام الرابط -لتنزيل موضوع ما-
لم أستطع أستخدامه ولم يتم تحميل الموضوع
لــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــذا لزم التنويه
ويا ريت تحاولوا مرة تانية


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (1 أغسطس 2012)

adel 49 قال:


> أولا... أشكرك على هذا المجهود أخي الكريم
> على فكرة يا أخواني ؟
> أنا لسة محمل الان من على نفس الرابط وتم التنزيل وعدد الصفحات 87 صفحة
> هذه المشكلة واجهتني من قبل,
> ...


الله ينفعك بعلمك وشكرا لحسن خلقك


----------



## حسن ابوشناف (1 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا .*


----------



## mohamedtop (1 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا لك ولكن فى المرة الاولى لم يظهر الرابط وعند دخولى المنتدى مرة اخرى ظهر الرابط
وربنا يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## PS_HVAC (1 أغسطس 2012)

جاري التحميل والاطلاع 

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (1 أغسطس 2012)

mohamedtop قال:


> شكرا لك ولكن فى المرة الاولى لم يظهر الرابط وعند دخولى المنتدى مرة اخرى ظهر الرابط
> وربنا يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


جزاك الله خيرا وامتعك بعلمك ان شاء الله


----------



## aboood1986 (1 أغسطس 2012)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## دبوسه (1 أغسطس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخى الفاضل مجهود عظيم


----------



## اسلام عمار (2 أغسطس 2012)

الف شكرا


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (2 أغسطس 2012)

اسلام عمار قال:


> الف شكرا


شكرا على المرور


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (2 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## agordat1977 (2 أغسطس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك و هداك لما يحب و يرضى*


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
مجهود مشكور جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك و نتطلع للمزيد من مشاركاتك القيمة


----------



## thaeribrahem (2 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (2 أغسطس 2012)

لى الشرف على مرورك يا باش مهندس صبرى سعيد 
والمهندس ابراهيم


----------



## الطموني (4 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور يا عزيزي 
مجهود رائع من حضرتك


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (4 أغسطس 2012)

الطموني قال:


> مشكور يا عزيزي
> مجهود رائع من حضرتك


مشكور على المرور وافادك الله بعلمك


----------



## pora (4 أغسطس 2012)

تمام جزاك الله خيرااا البرنامج شغال بيحمل اهوة........................


----------



## asd_zxc (31 مارس 2013)

:75::77::75::77:


----------



## mahmood mrbd (31 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير الرابط شغال


----------



## عمران احمد (4 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير اجمعين و بارك الله فيكم اجمعين


----------



## مستر هندسة (4 أبريل 2013)

مشكور على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## eng_alex (5 أبريل 2013)

كتاب جميل وملخص لكل شىء


----------



## اسامة اشرى (5 أبريل 2013)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zain alqaisy (6 أبريل 2013)

عاشت الايادي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (8 أبريل 2013)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (10 أبريل 2013)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## محمد ع العزيز (14 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عماد أبوالعلا (1 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## wael nesim (2 يونيو 2013)

شكرا على الملف يا هندسة


----------



## younis najjar (5 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hikal007 (5 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## غسان م (5 يونيو 2013)

مشكورين


----------



## غسان م (5 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (28 أغسطس 2013)

سلمت يمينك


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (28 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## هندساوى مفيش منه (28 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## drmady (29 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## زهير محمد عمر (29 أغسطس 2013)

لك جزيل الشكر و الامنتنان


----------



## ياسر حسن (30 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmed2722007 (16 مارس 2015)

مشكوووور


----------



## taylor (19 مارس 2015)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

